# Prank Cookies



## Gore (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm bored, so I wanna make cookies for my family, press them with a spoon, insert a secret ingredient, and close them and roll them up and bake them.
I need secret ingredient suggestions.

I will not put laxatives in though, so don't suggest those.
Also, I will not jizz into the cookies. That's disgusting.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 31, 2008)

That's horrible! I would go with jizz anyway though.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 31, 2008)

Olive and anchovie cookies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: with Jizz


----------



## Gore (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm really going to do this, so I'd like real suggestions too.
I'd get beat with a 2x4 if they were jizz cookies.
I'd do laxatives but I don't have access to them.


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 31, 2008)

gunpowder... Oh wait you probably don't wanna kill 'em XD
Try chili powder and some cumon


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

scoth bonnets.  or bacon.


----------



## callmebob (Jul 31, 2008)

*THC*





  Only "special ingredient" you need!

Wanna see their faces after a few of those cookies!


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> *THC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he means teh hot chilis i swear.


----------



## callmebob (Jul 31, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> callmebob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course that´s what I meant! What else could I be reffering to??


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



something green and delicious?
like...

TEH HOT CHILIS.


----------



## Westside (Jul 31, 2008)

What's jizz?


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jul 31, 2008)

try mostard


----------



## Gore (Jul 31, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> What's jizz?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jizz


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> What's jizz?



Jizz is slang for semen.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I have an idea:
A spoonful of SALT.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes. Yes it is slang for sailors.


----------



## Westside (Jul 31, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes it is slang for sailors.


Master Seaman is a prestigious rank in the Navy.


----------



## Gore (Jul 31, 2008)

in gta 3 the pedestrians sometimes yell out

"IN THE NAVY"

and

"YEAH YOU CAN SAIL THE SEVEN SEAS"


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 31, 2008)

Chili is definitely the best idea. You should use several different things though, only one kind in each cookie, and mix the cookies so you don't know which one is which.

Maybe... garlic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or... some kind of nasty tasting cheese?
I'd imagine ketchup wouldn't exactly be yummy in cookies either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
PICKLES!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> in gta 3 the pedestrians sometimes yell out
> 
> "IN THE NAVY"
> 
> ...


...i don't think any of us actually meant chili...


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

if you can get grove peppers throw those in. they wont be able to eat a cookie ever again.


----------



## science (Jul 31, 2008)

MORE BAKING POWERD


----------



## Jax (Jul 31, 2008)

maggots


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> MORE BAKING POWERD



This is great for making seemingly nice cookies taste like shit.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

OK are you ready for this?!?!?!?!

Bake in tiny pieces of yellow sponges and when they ask why it has pieces of sponge in it you scream DAMN YOU SPONGE BOB!!!!


----------



## Westside (Jul 31, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> OK are you ready for this?!?!?!?!
> 
> Bake in tiny pieces of yellow sponges and when they ask why it has pieces of sponge in it you scream DAMN YOU SPONGE BOB!!!!


OMG YOU ARE SO FUNNY.

/sarcasm


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

it would own.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 31, 2008)

Chille  in Cookie xD


----------



## WildWon (Jul 31, 2008)

Toss an olive into each one. Preferably with a pimento in the center.

Either that or a large baked bean/kidney bean. That would throw it off nicely.

Ooo, a small pile of bayleaves would be pretty nassy as well.

I'm assuming you don't want to hurt them, that is. Otherwise, i'd say a metal jack... like from the game Jacks (with the bouncy ball thing), cause that would be funneh.

Oh, and definitely semen.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 31, 2008)

There's a type of peppercorn that numbs your mouth completely...its usually found in spicy Chinese cooking...find those...people will wonder why their mouths stopped working for 5 minutes.

Oh and if you're giving them to girls...definately your jizz.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh shit, just put some fucking Ambisil in there (the stuff that numbs lips and gums... for tooth aches and canker sores/ulcers.) That would be kickass.

And semen.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 31, 2008)

Bleach.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 31, 2008)

tide, some manure, and bonemonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...and of course bacon 
;p


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 31, 2008)

Rat poison


----------



## Whizz (Jul 31, 2008)

Toothpaste


----------



## CPhantom (Aug 1, 2008)

Pure Capsaicin Crystal/Powder.

It is chemically the hottest thing ever. It is a spice that you have to sign a paper for saying that you will not sue whoever sold it and/or sells it to you. It can injure you. It is hilarious.

One microdrop of the stuff can cause your mouth to catch on fire.


http://www.hotternell.com/pure_capsaicin_powder.htm


you can buy a 1/2 ml vial of powder there if you can pay the price.






I'm a major hot sauce fan >.>;;; this stuff is great for it.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> Pure Capsaicin Crystal/Powder.
> 
> It is chemically the hottest thing ever. It is a spice that you have to sign a paper for saying that you will not sue whoever sold it and/or sells it to you. It can injure you. It is hilarious.
> 
> ...


Um.. 
I'm actually not the devil reincarnate, I'll try something less harmful..


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 1, 2008)

i don't know what its called but it looks like white powder and is suppose to be good for the stomach and makes your mouth foam.
heres a picture


----------

